# PC Headquarters Driver restore



## kristeena7 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi, I keep getting a balloon message from my tray saying "driver restore". I have never dealt with PC Drivers Headquarters, Inc. before and feel it might be a virus. Have you ever heard of such a thing? I will not click on it to restore my driver, and I tried to remove it from my "add remove programs" and it will not let me uninstall it. It only gives me the option to "change". I gave that a shot and it tried to install it. So it is there, but not installed I guess. Is this bad? Can I just ignore it? My laptop is running very weepishly, and I am going to run a superAntispyware and a malwarebytes. 


Thank you, Christine


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool and save it to your desktop.

*Note*: You need to run the version compatible with your system (32 bit or 64 bit). If you are not sure which version applies to your system download both of them and try to run them. Only one of them will run on your system, that will be the right version.

Double-click to run it. When the tool opens click *Yes* to disclaimer.
Press *Scan* button.
It will make a log (*FRST.txt*) in the same directory the tool is run. Please copy and paste it to your reply.
The first time the tool is run, it makes also another log (*Addition.txt*). Please attach it to your reply.

Kevin


----------



## kristeena7 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi, ty so much, you guys are awesome!

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST.txt) (x64) Version: 20-12-2013 02
Ran by kristeena7 (administrator) on KRISTEENA7-PC on 21-12-2013 18:12:27
Running from C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JL8EZ67D
Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64) OS Language: English(US)
Internet Explorer Version 11
Boot Mode: Normal
==================== Processes (Whitelisted) =================
(ASUSTeK Computer Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\FBAgent.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wlanext.exe
(ASUS) C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\AsLdrSrv.exe
(ASUS) C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKGFNEX\GFNEXSrv.exe
(SUPERAntiSpyware.com) C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore64.exe
(Vertro Inc.) C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\LocalLow\alotservice\alotservice.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
(Intel(R) Corporation) C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
(Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
(Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
(Symantec Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\19.8.0.14\ccsvchst.exe
(Symantec Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton PC Checkup 3.0\SymcPCCULaunchSvc.exe
(Intel(R) Corporation) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
(Skype Technologies S.A.) C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe
(TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version8\TeamViewer_Service.exe
(Intel(R) Corporation) C:\Program Files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\AppSrv.exe
(Microsoft Corp.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
(Red Bend Ltd.) C:\Program Files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\DMAgent.exe
(Microsoft Corp.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVCM.EXE
(Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
(ASUS) C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControl.exe
(ASUS) C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\ATKOSD.exe
(ASUS) C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\KBFiltr.exe
(ASUS) C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\WDC.exe
(ASUS) C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\SmartLogon\sensorsrv.exe
(ASUS) C:\Program Files\P4G\BatteryLife.exe
(ASUS) C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\Splendid\ACMON.exe
() C:\Program Files\ASUS\ASUS Secure Delete\ADDEL.exe
(ASUSTek Computer Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\USBChargerPlus\USBChargerPlus.exe
(ASUS) C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
(Synaptics Incorporated) C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
(Alcor Micro Corp.) C:\Program Files (x86)\AmIcoSingLun\AmIcoSinglun64.exe
(Realtek Semiconductor) C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe
(Intel(R) Corporation) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\iFrmewrk.exe
(SUPERAntiSpyware) C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERANTISPYWARE.EXE
(PC Drivers Headquarters) C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.exe
(Synaptics Incorporated) C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
(TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version8\TeamViewer.exe
(Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
(Virage Logic Corporation / Sonic Focus) C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\Sonic Focus\SonicFocusTray.exe
(ASUS) C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
(ASUS) C:\Windows\AsScrPro.exe
(ASUS) C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe
() C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\Wireless Console 3\wcourier.exe
(TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version8\tv_w32.exe
(CyberLink) C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go\CLMLSvc.exe
(TeamViewer GmbH) C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version8\tv_x64.exe
(Hewlett-Packard) C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
() C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\Wireless Console 3\WimaxConsole.exe
(Realtek Semiconductor) C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
(Oracle Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
(ASUSTeK) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ACEngSvr.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\ielowutil.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\UI0Detect.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
(Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\System32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil64_11_9_900_170_ActiveX.exe
==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================
HKLM\...\Run: [HotKeysCmds] - C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe [ ] ()
HKLM\...\Run: [SynTPEnh] - C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe [2785064 2011-05-05] (Synaptics Incorporated)
HKLM\...\Run: [SynAsusAcpi] - C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynAsusAcpi.exe [97064 2011-05-05] (Synaptics Incorporated)
HKLM\...\Run: [AmIcoSinglun64] - C:\Program Files (x86)\AmIcoSingLun\AmIcoSinglun64.exe [361984 2011-03-21] (Alcor Micro Corp.)
HKLM\...\Run: [RtHDVBg] - C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe [2226280 2011-05-17] (Realtek Semiconductor)
HKLM\...\Run: [IntelPAN] - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\iFrmewrk.exe [1935120 2011-05-02] (Intel(R) Corporation)
HKLM\...\Run: [IntelTBRunOnce] - C:\Program Files\Intel\TurboBoost\RunTBGadgetOnce.vbs [4526 2010-11-29] ()
Winlogon\Notify\igfxcui: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdev.dll (Intel Corporation)
HKCU\...\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERANTISPYWARE.EXE [6563096 2013-12-20] (SUPERAntiSpyware)
HKCU\...\Run: [Driver Restore] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.exe [3980664 2013-07-22] (PC Drivers Headquarters)
HKCU\...\Run: [DW7] - "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Weather Channel\The Weather Channel App\TWCApp.exe"
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [Adobe ARM] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe [958576 2013-04-04] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [ASUSPRP] - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\APRP\aprp.exe [3331312 2012-02-18] (ASUSTek Computer Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [SonicMasterTray] - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\Sonic Focus\SonicFocusTray.exe [984400 2010-07-10] (Virage Logic Corporation / Sonic Focus)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [ATKOSD2] - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe [5732992 2010-08-17] (ASUS)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [ATKMEDIA] - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Media\DMedia.exe [170624 2010-10-07] (ASUS)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [HControlUser] - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe [105016 2009-06-19] (ASUS)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [Wireless Console 3] - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\Wireless Console 3\wcourier.exe [1601536 2010-09-23] ()
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [APSDaemon] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe [59720 2013-04-21] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [HP Software Update] - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe [49208 2010-06-09] (Hewlett-Packard)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [iTunesHelper] - C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [152392 2013-11-02] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe [254336 2013-07-02] (Oracle Corporation)
==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/?ilc=1
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://asus.msn.com
SearchScopes: HKLM-x32 - DefaultScope {24D988DB-96F5-4A94-B0B6-11B88606C51F} URL = 
SearchScopes: HKCU - DefaultScope {071D47BC-7144-424C-A565-C9B0896BE343} URL = http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=chr-greentree_ie&ei=utf-8&ilc=12&type=586383&p={searchTerms}
SearchScopes: HKCU - {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A} URL = 
SearchScopes: HKCU - {071D47BC-7144-424C-A565-C9B0896BE343} URL = http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=chr-greentree_ie&ei=utf-8&ilc=12&type=586383&p={searchTerms}
SearchScopes: HKCU - {1BE78817-2C28-4CFB-BD32-DD347B7091F1} URL = http://websearch.ask.com/redirect?c...pn_sauid=01542ECC-9561-4670-8C84-32EF42A12EE0
SearchScopes: HKCU - {24D988DB-96F5-4A94-B0B6-11B88606C51F} URL = http://search.conduit.com/ResultsEx...4&ctid=CT3307181&CUI=UN26634904217750178&UM=2
SearchScopes: HKCU - {A531D99C-5A22-449b-83DA-872725C6D0ED} URL = http://search.alot.com/web?q={searc...id=30628&camp_id=5209&tb_version=1.2.2000.2(B)
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_64.dll (Google Inc.)
BHO: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer x64\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
BHO-x32: PodcastBHO Class - {65134FDF-F8A5-4B3D-91D9-CDF273CFD578} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\doubleTwist\IEPodcastPlugin.dll (doubleTwist Corporation)
BHO-x32: Norton Vulnerability Protection - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\19.8.0.14\ips\ipsbho.dll (Symantec Corporation)
BHO-x32: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
BHO-x32: ALOT Appbar Helper - {85F5CF95-EC8F-49fc-BB3F-38C79455CBA2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\alotappbar\bin\BHO\ALOTHelperBHO.dll (Vertro, Inc)
BHO-x32: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
BHO-x32: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll (Google Inc.)
BHO-x32: Skype Browser Helper - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
BHO-x32: Office Document Cache Handler - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
BHO-x32: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
Toolbar: HKLM - Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_64.dll (Google Inc.)
Toolbar: HKLM-x32 - ALOT Appbar - {A531D99C-5A22-449b-83DA-872725C6D0ED} - C:\Program Files (x86)\alotappbar\bin\alothelper.dll (Vertro, Inc)
Toolbar: HKLM-x32 - Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll (Google Inc.)
DPF: HKLM-x32 {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} http://office.microsoft.com/_layouts/ClientBin/ieawsdc32.cab
Handler: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer x64\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
Handler-x32: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
Handler-x32: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.1.1
Chrome: 
=======
CHR HomePage: hxxp://search.yahoo.com/?type=586383&fr=spigot-yhp-ch
CHR RestoreOnStartup: "hxxp://search.yahoo.com/?type=586383&fr=spigot-yhp-ch", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3307181&SearchSource=48&CUI=UN16194735732383014&UM=2"
CHR DefaultSearchKeyword: bing.com
CHR DefaultSearchProvider: Bing
CHR DefaultSearchURL: http://www.bing.com/search?FORM=U016DF&PC=U016&dt=041413&q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox
CHR Extension: (appmarket-) - C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\iekjmlcgpmcjigljdiagaibfjfaideal\10.22.5.10_0
CHR Extension: (Google Wallet) - C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nmmhkkegccagdldgiimedpiccmgmieda\0.0.5.0_0
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [iekjmlcgpmcjigljdiagaibfjfaideal] - C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\CRE\iekjmlcgpmcjigljdiagaibfjfaideal.crx
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [ippkomaaonokjnfjoikaemidanojkfmm] - C:\ProgramData\WeCareReminder\\wecarereminderro.crx
CHR HKLM-x32\...\Chrome\Extension: [lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Skype for Chromium\skype_chrome_extension.crx
==================== Services (Whitelisted) =================
R2 !SASCORE; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE [140672 2012-07-11] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R2 AlotService; C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\LocalLow\alotservice\alotservice.exe [255880 2012-06-18] (Vertro Inc.)
R2 MBAMScheduler; C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe [418376 2013-04-04] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
R2 MBAMService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [701512 2013-04-04] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S3 MyWiFiDHCPDNS; C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe [340240 2011-05-02] ()
R2 NAV; C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\19.8.0.14\ccSvcHst.exe [138272 2012-06-15] (Symantec Corporation)
R2 Norton PC Checkup Application Launcher; C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton PC Checkup 3.0\SymcPCCULaunchSvc.exe [132504 2013-03-11] (Symantec Corporation)
==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================
R3 AnyDVD; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\AnyDVD.sys [138400 2012-08-26] (SlySoft, Inc.)
R3 AnyDVD; C:\Windows\SysWow64\Drivers\AnyDVD.sys [138400 2012-08-26] (SlySoft, Inc.)
R0 assd; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\assd.sys [27264 2010-04-28] (ASUS Corporation)
S1 BHDrvx64; C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NAV_19.7.1.5\Definitions\BASHDefs\20120919.001\BHDrvx64.sys [1385120 2012-08-31] (Symantec Corporation)
R1 ccSet_NAV; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NAVx64\1308000.00E\ccSetx64.sys [167072 2012-06-06] (Symantec Corporation)
R1 eeCtrl; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\eeCtrl64.sys [484512 2012-08-24] (Symantec Corporation)
R1 IDSVia64; C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NAV_19.7.1.5\Definitions\IPSDefs\20120925.001\IDSvia64.sys [513184 2012-08-31] (Symantec Corporation)
R3 kbfiltr; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\kbfiltr.sys [15416 2009-07-20] ( )
R3 MBAMProtector; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [25928 2013-04-04] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S3 NAVENG; C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NAV_19.7.1.5\Definitions\VirusDefs\20120925.018\ENG64.SYS [126112 2012-09-25] (Symantec Corporation)
S3 NAVEX15; C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NAV_19.7.1.5\Definitions\VirusDefs\20120925.018\EX64.SYS [2084000 2012-09-25] (Symantec Corporation)
R1 SASDIFSV; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV64.SYS [14928 2011-07-22] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
R1 SASKUTIL; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL64.SYS [12368 2011-07-12] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
S3 SRTSP; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\NAVx64\1308000.00E\SRTSP64.SYS [737952 2012-07-05] (Symantec Corporation)
R1 SRTSPX; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NAVx64\1308000.00E\SRTSPX64.SYS [37536 2012-07-05] (Symantec Corporation)
R0 SymDS; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NAVx64\1308000.00E\SYMDS64.SYS [451192 2012-03-29] (Symantec Corporation)
R0 SymEFA; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NAVx64\1308000.00E\SYMEFA64.SYS [1129120 2012-05-21] (Symantec Corporation)
R3 SymEvent; C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT64x86.SYS [175736 2012-08-12] (Symantec Corporation)
R1 SymIRON; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NAVx64\1308000.00E\Ironx64.SYS [190072 2012-04-17] (Symantec Corporation)
R1 SymNetS; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\NAVx64\1308000.00E\SYMNETS.SYS [405624 2012-04-17] (Symantec Corporation)
==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========
2013-12-21 18:12 - 2013-12-21 18:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2013-12-11 21:19 - 2013-05-10 00:56 - 12625920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmploc.DLL
2013-12-11 21:18 - 2013-05-10 00:56 - 14631424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wmp.dll
2013-12-11 21:18 - 2013-05-09 23:56 - 12625408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmploc.DLL
2013-12-11 21:18 - 2013-05-09 23:56 - 11410432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmp.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 06:54 - 23183360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 05:19 - 02724864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 05:18 - 00004096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieetwcollectorres.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 05:11 - 17112576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 04:48 - 00066048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iesetup.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 04:46 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieetwproxystub.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 04:41 - 02764288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iertutil.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 04:29 - 00053760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 04:27 - 00033792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iernonce.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 04:23 - 02724864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.tlb
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 04:21 - 00574976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieui.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 04:18 - 00139264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 04:18 - 00111616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieetwcollector.exe
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 04:16 - 00708608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript9diag.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 03:57 - 00218624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 03:38 - 02166784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 03:38 - 00043008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 03:35 - 05769216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript9.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 03:32 - 00440832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieui.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 03:28 - 00553472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript9diag.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 03:16 - 04243968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript9.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 03:02 - 01995264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 02:48 - 12996608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieframe.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 02:32 - 01928192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetcpl.cpl
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 02:26 - 11221504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 02:07 - 02334208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wininet.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 01:40 - 01395200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\urlmon.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 01:34 - 00817664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieapfltr.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 01:34 - 00703488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 01:33 - 01820160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
2013-12-11 21:15 - 2013-11-26 01:27 - 01157632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-11-23 13:26 - 00417792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMPhoto.dll
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-11-23 12:47 - 00465920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMPhoto.dll
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-11-11 21:23 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tzres.dll
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-11-11 21:07 - 00002048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tzres.dll
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-10-29 21:32 - 00335360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msieftp.dll
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-10-29 21:19 - 00301568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msieftp.dll
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-10-29 20:24 - 03155968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\win32k.sys
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-10-18 21:18 - 00081408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-10-18 20:36 - 00159232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imagehlp.dll
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-10-11 21:32 - 00150016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wshom.ocx
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-10-11 21:31 - 00202752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\scrrun.dll
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-10-11 21:04 - 00121856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wshom.ocx
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-10-11 21:03 - 00163840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\scrrun.dll
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-10-11 20:33 - 00168960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wscript.exe
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-10-11 20:33 - 00156160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-10-11 20:15 - 00141824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscript.exe
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-10-11 20:15 - 00126976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscript.exe
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-10-03 21:16 - 00116736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\drmk.sys
2013-12-11 07:39 - 2013-10-03 20:36 - 00230400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\portcls.sys
2013-12-10 19:09 - 2013-12-10 19:20 - 00023994 ____H C:\Users\kristeena7\Documents\~WRL0955.tmp
2013-12-10 16:15 - 2013-12-10 16:15 - 00000000 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\㠈Oˍlotserviceruntime.log
2013-12-10 16:15 - 2013-10-14 18:00 - 00028368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IEUDINIT.EXE
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 01228800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmlmedia.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 01051136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmlmedia.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00942592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jsIntl.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00940032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MsSpellCheckingFacility.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00774144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00645120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jsIntl.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00626176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00616104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dat
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00616104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieapfltr.dat
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00610304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00548352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00523776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeeds.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00454656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vbscript.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00453120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxtmsft.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00413696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\html.iec
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00367104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxtmsft.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00337408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\html.iec
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00296960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxtrans.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00263376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00247808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msls31.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00244736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxtrans.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00243200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\webcheck.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00238288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iedkcs32.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00235520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\url.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00235008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\elshyph.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00233472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\url.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00208384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webcheck.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00195584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msrating.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00194048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\elshyph.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00182272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msls31.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00167424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iexpress.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00164864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msrating.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00151552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iexpress.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00147968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\occache.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00143872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wextract.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00139264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wextract.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00135680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iepeers.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00131072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IEAdvpack.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00127488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\occache.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00116736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iepeers.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00112128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieUnatt.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00111616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IEAdvpack.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00105984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iesysprep.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00101376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inseng.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00090112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iesysprep.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00084992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00083968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MshtmlDac.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00083456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inseng.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00081408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\icardie.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00077312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tdc.ocx
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00074240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00071680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00069632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00069120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\icardie.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00062464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tdc.ocx
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00062464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pngfilt.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00061952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MshtmlDac.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00061952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iesetup.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00056832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pngfilt.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00052224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeedsbs.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00051200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieetwproxystub.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmler.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmler.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00048128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imgutil.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00043008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeedsbs.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00040448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\JavaScriptCollectionAgent.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00036352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imgutil.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00034816 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\JavaScriptCollectionAgent.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00032768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iernonce.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00030208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00024576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\licmgr10.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00013824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshta.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00013312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshta.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00013312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00012800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeedssync.exe
2013-12-06 12:49 - 2013-12-21 16:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Roaming\Search Protection
2013-12-06 12:49 - 2013-12-06 12:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\Downloads\BitTorrent-MobyInnocents-Free
2013-12-06 12:49 - 2013-12-06 12:49 - 00000885 _____ C:\Users\kristeena7\Desktop\BitTorrent.lnk
2013-12-06 12:46 - 2013-12-07 09:19 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent
2013-12-01 17:31 - 2013-12-01 17:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\{C711EFA5-519D-4D1A-9630-CF65AEA4CBD8}
2013-11-26 08:57 - 2013-12-10 16:15 - 00013039 _____ C:\Windows\IE11_main.log
2013-11-25 09:08 - 2013-12-03 05:57 - 00685794 _____ C:\Users\kristeena7\Documents\Human Cloning PowerPoint.pptx
2013-11-25 09:06 - 2013-11-25 09:06 - 00000221 _____ C:\Users\kristeena7\Desktop\Click and Clone.url
2013-11-23 14:04 - 2013-11-23 21:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Roaming\Skype
2013-11-23 14:03 - 2013-11-23 14:36 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype
2013-11-23 14:03 - 2013-11-23 14:03 - 00002515 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Skype.lnk
2013-11-23 14:02 - 2013-11-23 14:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Skype
2013-11-23 14:00 - 2013-11-23 14:19 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\MyPC Backup
2013-11-23 13:59 - 2013-11-23 14:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Roaming\Systweak
2013-11-23 13:59 - 2013-11-23 14:17 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Systweak
2013-11-23 13:59 - 2012-09-05 13:48 - 00019368 _____ (Systweak Inc., (www.systweak.com)) C:\Windows\system32\roboot64.exe
2013-11-23 13:58 - 2013-12-21 16:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Conduit
2013-11-23 13:58 - 2013-11-23 14:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Conduit
2013-11-23 13:58 - 2013-11-23 13:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\NativeMessaging
2013-11-23 13:58 - 2013-11-23 13:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\CRE
2013-11-23 13:58 - 2013-11-23 13:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Conduit
2013-11-23 13:57 - 2013-11-23 13:58 - 00000009 _____ C:\END
2013-11-22 07:03 - 2013-11-22 07:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Oracle
2013-11-22 07:01 - 2013-10-08 07:50 - 00096168 _____ (Oracle Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
2013-11-22 07:01 - 2013-10-08 07:46 - 00264616 _____ (Oracle Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\javaws.exe
2013-11-22 07:01 - 2013-10-08 07:46 - 00175016 _____ (Oracle Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\javaw.exe
2013-11-22 07:01 - 2013-10-08 07:46 - 00174504 _____ (Oracle Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\java.exe
2013-11-22 07:00 - 2013-11-22 07:01 - 00004746 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jupdate-1.7.0_45-b18.log
==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======
2013-12-21 18:12 - 2013-12-21 18:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2013-12-21 18:10 - 2012-02-18 02:03 - 00000912 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
2013-12-21 18:07 - 2012-07-01 07:18 - 00000830 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2013-12-21 18:07 - 2012-06-26 20:28 - 01789588 _____ C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2013-12-21 18:06 - 2012-08-01 03:06 - 09527636 _____ C:\alotserviceruntime.log
2013-12-21 17:08 - 2012-08-12 17:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Firefox
2013-12-21 16:46 - 2009-07-13 23:45 - 00009920 ____H C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-12-21 16:46 - 2009-07-13 23:45 - 00009920 ____H C:\Windows\system32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-12-21 16:45 - 2013-07-10 04:54 - 00003966 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{4811AF10-A315-46FC-8D87-59E120EAC2D1}
2013-12-21 16:43 - 2009-07-14 00:13 - 00778834 _____ C:\Windows\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2013-12-21 16:41 - 2012-02-18 02:03 - 00000908 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
2013-12-21 16:39 - 2013-12-06 12:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Roaming\Search Protection
2013-12-21 16:39 - 2012-02-18 01:50 - 00084608 _____ C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2013-12-21 16:39 - 2009-07-14 00:08 - 00000006 ____H C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2013-12-21 16:39 - 2009-07-13 23:51 - 00121097 _____ C:\Windows\setupact.log
2013-12-21 16:37 - 2013-11-23 13:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Conduit
2013-12-21 13:20 - 2012-08-18 09:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\PokerStars.NET
2013-12-21 11:33 - 2012-06-26 20:47 - 00045056 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\acovcnt.exe
2013-12-20 15:51 - 2009-07-13 22:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\NDF
2013-12-20 11:45 - 2012-11-13 14:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2013-12-16 13:44 - 2013-09-07 13:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\Documents\Ethics
2013-12-15 09:34 - 2013-07-26 14:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\system32\MRT
2013-12-14 21:00 - 2013-02-24 16:19 - 90708896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MRT.exe
2013-12-14 14:32 - 2013-01-28 07:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\Documents\Psych
2013-12-12 11:09 - 2009-07-14 00:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\WPD
2013-12-12 11:01 - 2009-07-13 23:45 - 00418144 _____ C:\Windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
2013-12-11 21:18 - 2013-01-25 09:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft Help
2013-12-11 17:42 - 2013-09-04 10:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\Documents\Macroeconomics
2013-12-11 14:02 - 2012-07-01 07:18 - 00692616 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-12-11 14:02 - 2012-07-01 07:18 - 00071048 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-12-11 14:02 - 2012-07-01 07:18 - 00003768 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater
2013-12-10 19:20 - 2013-12-10 19:09 - 00023994 ____H C:\Users\kristeena7\Documents\~WRL0955.tmp
2013-12-10 18:18 - 2012-06-26 18:11 - 00001415 _____ C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk
2013-12-10 18:12 - 2009-07-13 22:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\PolicyDefinitions
2013-12-10 16:15 - 2013-12-10 16:15 - 00000000 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\㠈Oˍlotserviceruntime.log
2013-12-10 16:15 - 2013-11-26 08:57 - 00013039 _____ C:\Windows\IE11_main.log
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 01228800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmlmedia.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 01051136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmlmedia.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00942592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jsIntl.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00940032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MsSpellCheckingFacility.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00774144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00645120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jsIntl.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00626176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00616104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dat
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00616104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieapfltr.dat
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00610304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00548352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00523776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeeds.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00454656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vbscript.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00453120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxtmsft.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00413696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\html.iec
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00367104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxtmsft.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00337408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\html.iec
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00296960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\dxtrans.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00263376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00247808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msls31.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00244736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxtrans.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00243200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\webcheck.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00238288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iedkcs32.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00235520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\url.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00235008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\elshyph.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00233472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\url.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00208384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webcheck.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00195584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msrating.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00194048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\elshyph.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00182272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msls31.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00167424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iexpress.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00164864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msrating.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00151552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iexpress.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00147968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\occache.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00143872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wextract.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00139264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wextract.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00135680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iepeers.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00131072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\IEAdvpack.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00127488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\occache.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00116736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iepeers.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00112128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieUnatt.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00111616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IEAdvpack.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00105984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iesysprep.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00101376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inseng.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00090112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iesysprep.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00084992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00083968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\MshtmlDac.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00083456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inseng.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00081408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\icardie.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00077312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\tdc.ocx
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00074240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00071680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00069632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00069120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\icardie.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00062464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tdc.ocx
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00062464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\pngfilt.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00061952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MshtmlDac.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00061952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iesetup.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00056832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pngfilt.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00052224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeedsbs.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00051200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieetwproxystub.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmler.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtmler.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00048128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\imgutil.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00043008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeedsbs.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00040448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\JavaScriptCollectionAgent.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00036352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imgutil.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00034816 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\JavaScriptCollectionAgent.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00032768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iernonce.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00030208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00024576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\licmgr10.dll
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00013824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshta.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00013312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshta.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00013312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe
2013-12-10 16:11 - 2013-12-10 16:11 - 00012800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeedssync.exe
2013-12-07 09:37 - 2012-06-26 20:48 - 00002092 _____ C:\Windows\system32\AutoRunFilter.ini
2013-12-07 09:19 - 2013-12-06 12:46 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent
2013-12-06 12:50 - 2013-12-06 12:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\Downloads\BitTorrent-MobyInnocents-Free
2013-12-06 12:49 - 2013-12-06 12:49 - 00000885 _____ C:\Users\kristeena7\Desktop\BitTorrent.lnk
2013-12-03 05:57 - 2013-11-25 09:08 - 00685794 _____ C:\Users\kristeena7\Documents\Human Cloning PowerPoint.pptx
2013-12-03 05:05 - 2012-02-18 02:03 - 00003908 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA
2013-12-03 05:05 - 2012-02-18 02:03 - 00003656 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore
2013-12-02 12:52 - 2013-01-25 09:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Microsoft Help
2013-12-01 17:31 - 2013-12-01 17:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\{C711EFA5-519D-4D1A-9630-CF65AEA4CBD8}
2013-11-30 17:18 - 2012-08-18 09:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\PokerStars.NET
2013-11-27 11:48 - 2013-07-25 08:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton PC Checkup 3.0
2013-11-26 06:54 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 23183360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.dll
2013-11-26 05:19 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 02724864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2013-11-26 05:18 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 00004096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieetwcollectorres.dll
2013-11-26 05:11 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 17112576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
2013-11-26 04:48 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 00066048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iesetup.dll
2013-11-26 04:46 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 00048640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieetwproxystub.dll
2013-11-26 04:41 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 02764288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iertutil.dll
2013-11-26 04:29 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 00053760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
2013-11-26 04:27 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 00033792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\iernonce.dll
2013-11-26 04:23 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 02724864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.tlb
2013-11-26 04:21 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 00574976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieui.dll
2013-11-26 04:18 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 00139264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
2013-11-26 04:18 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 00111616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieetwcollector.exe
2013-11-26 04:16 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 00708608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript9diag.dll
2013-11-26 03:57 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 00218624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe
2013-11-26 03:38 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 02166784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
2013-11-26 03:38 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 00043008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
2013-11-26 03:35 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 05769216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\jscript9.dll
2013-11-26 03:32 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 00440832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieui.dll
2013-11-26 03:28 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 00553472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript9diag.dll
2013-11-26 03:16 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 04243968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript9.dll
2013-11-26 03:02 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 01995264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-11-26 02:48 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 12996608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieframe.dll
2013-11-26 02:32 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 01928192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetcpl.cpl
2013-11-26 02:26 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 11221504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
2013-11-26 02:07 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 02334208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\wininet.dll
2013-11-26 01:40 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 01395200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\urlmon.dll
2013-11-26 01:34 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 00817664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\ieapfltr.dll
2013-11-26 01:34 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 00703488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dll
2013-11-26 01:33 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 01820160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
2013-11-26 01:27 - 2013-12-11 21:15 - 01157632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
2013-11-25 09:06 - 2013-11-25 09:06 - 00000221 _____ C:\Users\kristeena7\Desktop\Click and Clone.url
2013-11-23 21:22 - 2013-11-23 14:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Roaming\Skype
2013-11-23 14:50 - 2012-06-26 20:48 - 00001375 _____ C:\Windows\system32\ServiceFilter.ini
2013-11-23 14:36 - 2013-11-23 14:03 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype
2013-11-23 14:35 - 2013-11-23 14:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Skype
2013-11-23 14:26 - 2013-11-23 13:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Roaming\Systweak
2013-11-23 14:21 - 2013-11-23 13:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Conduit
2013-11-23 14:19 - 2013-11-23 14:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\MyPC Backup
2013-11-23 14:19 - 2012-06-26 18:11 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
2013-11-23 14:17 - 2013-11-23 13:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Systweak
2013-11-23 14:03 - 2013-11-23 14:03 - 00002515 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Skype.lnk
2013-11-23 13:58 - 2013-11-23 13:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\NativeMessaging
2013-11-23 13:58 - 2013-11-23 13:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\CRE
2013-11-23 13:58 - 2013-11-23 13:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Conduit
2013-11-23 13:58 - 2013-11-23 13:57 - 00000009 _____ C:\END
2013-11-23 13:26 - 2013-12-11 07:39 - 00417792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMPhoto.dll
2013-11-23 12:47 - 2013-12-11 07:39 - 00465920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\system32\WMPhoto.dll
2013-11-22 07:03 - 2013-11-22 07:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Oracle
2013-11-22 07:01 - 2013-11-22 07:00 - 00004746 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jupdate-1.7.0_45-b18.log
2013-11-22 07:01 - 2013-06-27 07:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Java
Files to move or delete:
====================
C:\ProgramData\uninstaller.exe

Some content of TEMP:
====================
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\7z.dll
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\7z.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\BackupSetup.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\DefaultAssets.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\DefaultOfflineContent.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\dtkill.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\Executor.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\GoogleToolbarInstaller_en32_signed.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\InstallNorton.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\install_flashplayer11x32axau_gtbp_chra_aih.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\jre-7u21-windows-i586-iftw.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\jre-7u45-windows-i586-iftw.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\NLStubInstallerResources.dll
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\PCCU_Installer.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\pcfixspeedsetup.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\STWSetup.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\SymcPCCUInstaller.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\_PC_DRIVERS_HQAssets.exe

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================
C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\services.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\User32.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\User32.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => MD5 is legit

LastRegBack: 2013-12-07 09:17
==================== End Of Log ============================

Then the second log...

Additional scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (x64) Version: 20-12-2013 02
Ran by kristeena7 at 2013-12-21 18:14:44
Running from C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\JL8EZ67D
Boot Mode: Normal
==========================================================

==================== Security Center ========================
AV: Norton AntiVirus (Enabled - Up to date) {63DF5164-9100-186D-2187-8DC619EFD8BF}
AS: Windows Defender (Disabled - Up to date) {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
AS: Norton AntiVirus (Enabled - Up to date) {D8BEB080-B73A-17E3-1B37-B6B462689202}
==================== Installed Programs ======================
1Click DVD Copy 5.9.7.5 (x32)
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin (x32 Version: 10.0.32.18)
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX (x32 Version: 11.9.900.170)
Adobe Reader X (10.1.7) MUI (x32 Version: 10.1.7)
Alcor Micro USB Card Reader (x32 Version: 1.2.0117.08443)
ALOT Appbar (x32)
AnyDVD (x32 Version: 7.1.5.0)
Apple Application Support (x32 Version: 2.3.6)
Apple Mobile Device Support (Version: 7.0.0.117)
Apple Software Update (x32 Version: 2.1.3.127)
Asmedia ASM104x USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver (x32 Version: 1.12.9.0)
ASPCA Reminder by We-Care.com v4.1.21.1 (x32 Version: 4.1.21.1)
ASUS AI Recovery (x32 Version: 1.0.14)
ASUS LifeFrame3 (x32 Version: 3.0.22)
ASUS Live Update (x32 Version: 3.0.3)
ASUS Power4Gear Hybrid (Version: 1.1.45)
ASUS Secure Delete (Version: 1.00.0007)
ASUS SmartLogon (x32 Version: 1.0.0011)
ASUS Splendid Video Enhancement Technology (x32 Version: 1.02.0033)
ASUS USB Charger Plus (x32 Version: 2.0.3)
ASUS Virtual Camera (x32 Version: 1.0.21)
AsusScr_U46_ENG (x32 Version: 1.0.0001)
AsusVibe2.0 (x32 Version: 2.0.9.157)
ATK Package (x32 Version: 1.0.0010)
Best Buy Connect (x32 Version: 3.00.68)
BitTorrent (HKCU Version: 7.8.2.30265)
Bonjour (Version: 3.0.0.10)
CloneDVD2 (x32 Version: 2.9.3.0)
CyberLink LabelPrint (x32 Version: 2.5.3624)
CyberLink Media Suite (x32 Version: 8.0.2926)
CyberLink Power2Go (x32 Version: 7.0.0.1126)
D3DX10 (x32 Version: 15.4.2368.0902)
Definition Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB982726) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
doubleTwist (x32 Version: 3.2.2.17028)
Driver Restore (x32 Version: 8.1)
Fast Boot (Version: 1.0.10)
ffdshow [rev 2527] [2008-12-19] (x32 Version: 1.0)
Google Chrome (x32 Version: 31.0.1650.63)
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer (x32 Version: 1.0.0)
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer (x32 Version: 7.5.4805.320)
Google Update Helper (x32 Version: 1.3.22.3)
H&R Block Maine 2012 (x32 Version: 1.12.3201)
H&R Block Premium + Efile + State 2012 (x32 Version: 12.07.7803)
HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series Basic Device Software (Version: 22.50.231.0)
HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series Help (x32 Version: 140.0.65.65)
HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series Product Improvement Study (Version: 22.50.231.0)
HP Photo Creations (x32 Version: 1.0.0.3781)
HP Update (x32 Version: 5.002.006.003)
InstallAssist (x32 Version: 1.0.0)
Intel PROSet Wireless
Intel PROSet Wireless (x32)
Intel(R) Control Center (x32 Version: 1.2.1.1007)
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (x32 Version: 7.0.0.1144)
Intel(R) Processor Graphics (x32 Version: 8.15.10.2405)
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless WiFi Software (Version: 14.01.1000)
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology Monitor 2.0 (Version: 2.1.23.0)
Intel(R) WiDi (x32 Version: 2.1.39.0)
Intel(R) Wireless Display
Intel® PROSet/Wireless WiMAX Software (Version: 6.05.0000)
iTunes (Version: 11.1.3.8)
Java 7 Update 45 (x32 Version: 7.0.450)
Java Auto Updater (x32 Version: 2.1.9.8)
JavaFX 2.1.1 (x32 Version: 2.1.1)
Junk Mail filter update (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.75.0.1300 (x32 Version: 1.75.0.1300)
Mesh Runtime (x32 Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (Version: 4.0.30319)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (Version: 4.0.30319)
Microsoft Application Error Reporting (Version: 12.0.6015.5000)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010 (Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office Single Image 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000)
Microsoft Silverlight (Version: 5.1.20913.0)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (x32 Version: 3.1.0000)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x32 Version: 8.0.61001)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17 (Version: 9.0.30729)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (Version: 9.0.30729.6161)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (x32 Version: 9.0.30729)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (x32 Version: 9.0.30729.6161)
MSVCRT (x32 Version: 15.4.2862.0708)
MSVCRT_amd64 (x32 Version: 15.4.2862.0708)
Norton AntiVirus (x32 Version: 19.8.0.14)
Norton PC Checkup (x32 Version: 3.0.5.71.0)
PokerStars.net (x32)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (x32 Version: 6.0.1.6383)
SceneSwitch (x32 Version: 1.0.8)
Search Protection (HKCU Version: 7.5.0.1)
Secure Download Manager (x32 Version: 3.1.01)
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
Skype Click to Call (x32 Version: 6.13.13771)
Skype 6.1 (x32 Version: 6.1.129)
Sonic Focus (x32 Version: 1.0.0.4)
SUPERAntiSpyware (Version: 5.6.1014)
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver (Version: 15.3.6.0)
TeamViewer 8 (x32 Version: 8.0.22298)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2836939) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2836939v3) (x32 Version: 3)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2468871) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2533523) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2600217) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2836939) (x32 Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2836939v3) (x32 Version: 3)
Update for Microsoft Access 2010 (KB2553446) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
Update for Microsoft Filter Pack 2.0 (KB2810071) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589298) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589352) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589375) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2597087) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2760598) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2760631) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2794737) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2826026) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2850079) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2810072) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
Update for Microsoft PowerPoint 2010 (KB2553145) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
Update for Microsoft Visio Viewer 2010 (KB2810066) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
Update for Microsoft Word 2010 (KB2837593) 32-Bit Edition (x32)
Windows Live Communications Platform (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Essentials (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Essentials (x32 Version: 15.4.3538.0513)
Windows Live Family Safety (Version: 15.4.3538.0513)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant (Version: 7.250.4232.0)
Windows Live Installer (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Language Selector (Version: 15.4.3538.0513)
Windows Live Mail (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Mesh (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections (x32 Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live Messenger (x32 Version: 15.4.3538.0513)
Windows Live MIME IFilter (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Movie Maker (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Photo Common (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Photo Gallery (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live PIMT Platform (x32 Version: 15.4.3508.1109)
Windows Live Remote Client (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live Remote Client Resources (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live Remote Service (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live Remote Service Resources (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live SOXE (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live SOXE Definitions (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live UX Platform (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack (x32 Version: 15.4.3508.1109)
Windows Live Writer (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Writer Resources (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
WinFlash (x32 Version: 2.31.1)
Wireless Console 3 (x32 Version: 3.0.19)
Yahoo! Detect (x32)
==================== Restore Points =========================
22-10-2013 13:20:03 Windows Update
13-11-2013 21:13:57 Scheduled Checkpoint
14-11-2013 10:55:14 Windows Update
22-11-2013 12:00:05 Installed Java 7 Update 45
23-11-2013 18:59:35 Uniblue SpeedUpMyPC installation
23-11-2013 19:00:30 Uniblue DriverScanner installation
26-11-2013 13:57:28 Windows Update
10-12-2013 21:08:50 Windows Update
12-12-2013 00:31:19 Windows Update
15-12-2013 01:59:58 Windows Update
21-12-2013 21:59:51 Removed Bonjour
==================== Hosts content: ==========================
2009-07-13 21:34 - 2009-06-10 16:00 - 00000824 ____N C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\etc\hosts
==================== Scheduled Tasks (whitelisted) =============
Task: {0DBB2BB0-8DB8-4BDE-BA72-4BB4AD574B9F} - System32\Tasks\ASUS SmartLogon Console Sensor => C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\SmartLogon\sensorsrv.exe [2010-11-15] (ASUS)
Task: {1A6FD2FA-AD10-45D7-8F23-2EBD807B0E2A} - System32\Tasks\ASUS P4G => C:\Program Files\P4G\BatteryLife.exe [2011-05-31] (ASUS)
Task: {2C0C368C-BBD6-4C38-AFA4-42074652D301} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-02-18] (Google Inc.)
Task: {4124631A-20A3-455B-849C-FB27FE3B29E0} - System32\Tasks\ACMON => C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\Splendid\ACMON.exe [2011-05-30] (ASUS)
Task: {63AB2692-B605-4FAD-91F4-E7C99263CB2B} - System32\Tasks\ASUS Secure Delete => C:\Program Files\ASUS\ASUS Secure Delete\ADDEL.exe [2011-01-24] ()
Task: {66AF35A0-EC89-4D54-B882-ED8F9897645F} - System32\Tasks\HPCustParticipation HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series => C:\Program Files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe [2010-11-16] (Hewlett-Packard Co.)
Task: {7142EE25-949C-4220-8863-3BCA3D1BA765} - System32\Tasks\Driver Restore-RTMScan => C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.exe [2013-07-22] (PC Drivers Headquarters)
Task: {7E02BFFB-C2DC-4842-B089-F2A411017C41} - System32\Tasks\Apple\AppleSoftwareUpdate => C:\Program Files (x86)\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2011-06-01] (Apple Inc.)
Task: {8C7C396C-43CE-41B7-8BB3-EE70DE603D82} - System32\Tasks\Norton WSC Integration => C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\19.8.0.14\wscstub.exe [2012-08-09] (Symantec Corporation)
Task: {912DF0EB-2729-4931-92DA-6FC911C5057F} - System32\Tasks\Norton AntiVirus\Norton Error Analyzer => C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\19.8.0.14\symerr.exe [2012-02-03] (Symantec Corporation)
Task: {9886B0A8-0218-4F35-AA3D-DD5BAB1E50D3} - System32\Tasks\USBChargerPlus => C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\USBChargerPlus\USBChargerPlus.exe [2011-06-29] (ASUSTek Computer Inc.)
Task: {994FE9CF-17C7-49E7-8D68-0A60FD27FC38} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-02-18] (Google Inc.)
Task: {BE390422-0DC7-42B8-8E29-EA0C2A06F246} - System32\Tasks\ATKOSD2 => C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe [2010-08-17] (ASUS)
Task: {C2627571-218B-4D2F-B4D6-E32EC0E985FE} - System32\Tasks\Driver Restore-RTMRules => C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.exe [2013-07-22] (PC Drivers Headquarters)
Task: {C57D059D-9FE3-4E54-9255-2DA479CED4FB} - System32\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater => C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2013-12-11] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Task: {E0284458-787E-4ECD-A737-C336CDB7246C} - System32\Tasks\Norton AntiVirus\Norton Error Processor => C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\19.8.0.14\symerr.exe [2012-02-03] (Symantec Corporation)
Task: {F9EA3D00-BB4D-40BC-9864-DBA46DDF2D23} - System32\Tasks\Driver Restore-RTMUpdater => C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.exe [2013-07-22] (PC Drivers Headquarters)
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job => C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
Task: C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
==================== Loaded Modules (whitelisted) =============
2010-07-14 18:11 - 2010-07-14 18:11 - 00031360 _____ () C:\Program Files\P4G\DevMng.dll
2012-02-13 23:27 - 2011-05-23 19:16 - 00094208 _____ () C:\Windows\System32\IccLibDll_x64.dll
2012-02-13 23:28 - 2011-05-05 07:30 - 00057640 _____ () C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnhPS.dll
2011-05-02 15:41 - 2011-05-02 15:41 - 01501696 _____ () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\LIBEAY32.dll
2013-07-22 07:51 - 2013-07-22 07:51 - 00653704 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\ThemePack.DriverRestore.dll
2013-07-22 07:15 - 2013-07-22 07:15 - 00403872 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Agent.Communication.XmlSerializers.dll
2012-11-28 14:13 - 2012-11-28 14:13 - 00087952 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll
2012-11-28 14:13 - 2012-11-28 14:13 - 01242512 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll
2011-05-30 15:48 - 2011-05-30 15:48 - 00009216 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\Splendid\GLCDdll.dll
2010-08-20 11:57 - 2010-08-20 11:57 - 00619816 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go\CLMediaLibrary.dll
2010-08-20 11:57 - 2010-08-20 11:57 - 00013096 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go\CLMLSvcPS.dll
2013-04-14 10:35 - 2013-02-15 17:28 - 00016384 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\doubleTwist\PluginCommon.dll
==================== Alternate Data Streams (whitelisted) =========

==================== Safe Mode (whitelisted) ===================

==================== Faulty Device Manager Devices =============
Name: BHDrvx64
Description: BHDrvx64
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: BHDrvx64
Problem: : This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24)
Resolution: The device is installed incorrectly. The problem could be a hardware failure, or a new driver might be needed.
Devices stay in this state if they have been prepared for removal.
After you remove the device, this error disappears.Remove the device, and this error should be resolved.

==================== Event log errors: =========================
Application errors:
==================
Error: (12/14/2013 07:34:20 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: alotservice.exe, version: 1.2.2000.1, time stamp: 0x4fb67400
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0x604
Faulting application start time: 0xalotservice.exe0
Faulting application path: alotservice.exe1
Faulting module path: alotservice.exe2
Report Id: alotservice.exe3
Error: (12/14/2013 04:00:39 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service) (User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledSPRetry 10015
Error: (12/14/2013 04:00:39 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service) (User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledEvent 10015
Error: (12/14/2013 04:00:39 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service) (User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: Continuously busy for more than a second
Error: (12/13/2013 06:30:01 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service) (User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledSPRetry 2667
Error: (12/13/2013 06:30:01 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service) (User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledEvent 2667
Error: (12/13/2013 06:30:01 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service) (User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: Continuously busy for more than a second
Error: (12/13/2013 06:29:59 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service) (User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledSPRetry 1388
Error: (12/13/2013 06:29:59 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service) (User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledEvent 1388
Error: (12/13/2013 06:29:59 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service) (User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: Continuously busy for more than a second

System errors:
=============
Error: (12/21/2013 04:39:21 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
BHDrvx64
Error: (12/21/2013 03:38:41 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
BHDrvx64
Error: (12/21/2013 02:51:33 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
BHDrvx64
Error: (12/21/2013 11:33:19 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
BHDrvx64
Error: (12/20/2013 03:44:56 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
BHDrvx64
Error: (12/19/2013 07:44:35 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
BHDrvx64
Error: (12/18/2013 09:08:59 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
BHDrvx64
Error: (12/17/2013 09:18:35 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
BHDrvx64
Error: (12/17/2013 08:13:22 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
BHDrvx64
Error: (12/16/2013 08:01:34 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
BHDrvx64

Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (12/14/2013 07:34:20 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: alotservice.exe1.2.2000.14fb67400unknown0.0.0.000000000c00000050000000060401cef8daf7122828C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\LocalLow\alotservice\alotservice.exeunknowna2b5aa9c-6520-11e3-a31f-10bf48063d7b
Error: (12/14/2013 04:00:39 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service)(User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledSPRetry 10015
Error: (12/14/2013 04:00:39 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service)(User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledEvent 10015
Error: (12/14/2013 04:00:39 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service)(User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: Continuously busy for more than a second
Error: (12/13/2013 06:30:01 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service)(User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledSPRetry 2667
Error: (12/13/2013 06:30:01 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service)(User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledEvent 2667
Error: (12/13/2013 06:30:01 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service)(User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: Continuously busy for more than a second
Error: (12/13/2013 06:29:59 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service)(User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledSPRetry 1388
Error: (12/13/2013 06:29:59 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service)(User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledEvent 1388
Error: (12/13/2013 06:29:59 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service)(User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: Continuously busy for more than a second

==================== Memory info =========================== 
Percentage of memory in use: 33%
Total physical RAM: 6049.13 MB
Available physical RAM: 4023.74 MB
Total Pagefile: 12096.45 MB
Available Pagefile: 9784.3 MB
Total Virtual: 8192 MB
Available Virtual: 8191.81 MB
==================== Drives ================================
Drive c: (OS) (Fixed) (Total:673.64 GB) (Free:589.31 GB) NTFS ==>[Drive with boot components (obtained from BCD)]
==================== MBR & Partition Table ==================
========================================================
Disk: 0 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or 8) (Size: 699 GB) (Disk ID: E3102A4B)
Partition 1: (Not Active) - (Size=25 GB) - (Type=1C)
Partition 2: (Active) - (Size=674 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Download attached *fixlist.txt* file and save it to the Desktop, or the folder you saved FRST into.
NOTE. It's important that both FRST and fixlist.txt are in the same location or the fix will not work.

Run FRST and press the Fix button just once and wait.
The tool will make a log on the Desktop (Fixlog.txt). Please post it to your reply.

Next,

Download AdwCleaner by Xplode from here: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/adwcleaner/ and save to your Desktop.


 Double click on AdwCleaner.exe to run the tool.
 Vista/Windows 7/8 users right-click and select Run As Administrator
 Click on the Scan button.
 AdwCleaner will begin...be patient as the scan may take some time to complete.
 When it's done you'll see: Pending: Uncheck any elements you don't want removed.
 Now click on the Report button...a logfile (AdwCleaner[R0].txt) will open in Notepad for review.
 Look over the log especially under Files/Folders for any program you want to save.
 If there's a program you want to save, just uncheck it from AdwCleaner.
 If you're not sure, post the log for review.
 If you're ready to clean it all up.....click the Clean button.
 After rebooting, a logfile report (AdwCleaner[S0].txt) will open automatically.
 Copy and paste the contents of that logfile in your next reply.
 A copy of that logfile will also be saved in the C:\AdwCleaner folder.
 Items that are deleted are moved to the Quarantine Folder: C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine
 To restore an item that has been deleted (if necessary):
 Go to Tools > Quarantine Manager > check what you want restored > now click on Restore.

Next,

Run *Malwarebytes*, Open > Settings Tab > Scanner Settings > Under action for PUP > Select: Show in Results List and Check for removal.

Please Update and run a *Quick* scan

Make sure that everything is checked, and click Remove Selected on any found items.

Post the produced logs

Kevin...


----------



## kristeena7 (Mar 19, 2013)

please be more specific...It never gave me an option to save anywhere specific...I cannot tell it to save to desktop...no option for that...I have the first program window up with the fix box in it on my desktop, this fixlist well all I can do is get the notepad file after I save it...no actual program...I have done a search and everything...


----------



## kristeena7 (Mar 19, 2013)

Nevermind...I got it....sorry

Fix result of Farbar Recovery Tool (FRST written by Farbar) (x64) Version: 20-12-2013 02
Ran by kristeena7 at 2013-12-21 19:10:41 Run:1
Running from C:\Users\kristeena7\Downloads
Boot Mode: Normal
==============================================
Content of fixlist:
*****************
Start
HKCU\...\Run: [Driver Restore] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.exe [3980664 2013-07-22] (PC Drivers Headquarters)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore
SearchScopes: HKCU - {1BE78817-2C28-4CFB-BD32-DD347B7091F1} URL = http://websearch.ask.com/redirect?cl...4-32EF42A12EE0
SearchScopes: HKCU - {24D988DB-96F5-4A94-B0B6-11B88606C51F} URL = http://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt...217750178&UM=2
SearchScopes: HKCU - {A531D99C-5A22-449b-83DA-872725C6D0ED} URL = http://search.alot.com/web?q={search...n=1.2.2000.2(B)
BHO-x32: ALOT Appbar Helper - {85F5CF95-EC8F-49fc-BB3F-38C79455CBA2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\alotappbar\bin\BHO\ALOTHelperBHO.dll (Vertro, Inc)
C:\Program Files (x86)\alotappbar
Toolbar: HKLM-x32 - ALOT Appbar - {A531D99C-5A22-449b-83DA-872725C6D0ED} - C:\Program Files (x86)\alotappbar\bin\alothelper.dll (Vertro, Inc)
R2 AlotService; C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\LocalLow\alotservice\alotservice.exe [255880 2012-06-18] (Vertro Inc.)
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\LocalLow\alotservice
C:\Users\kristeena7\Documents\~WRL0955.tmp
C:\ProgramData\uninstaller.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\7z.dll
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\7z.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\BackupSetup.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\DefaultAssets.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\DefaultOfflineContent.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\dtkill.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\Executor.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\GoogleToolbarInstaller_en32_signed.e xe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\InstallNorton.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\install_flashplayer11x32axau_gtbp_ch ra_aih.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\jre-7u21-windows-i586-iftw.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\jre-7u45-windows-i586-iftw.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\NLStubInstallerResources.dll
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\PCCU_Installer.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\pcfixspeedsetup.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\STWSetup.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\SymcPCCUInstaller.exe
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\_PC_DRIVERS_HQAssets.exe
Task: {7142EE25-949C-4220-8863-3BCA3D1BA765} - System32\Tasks\Driver Restore-RTMScan => C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.exe [2013-07-22] (PC Drivers Headquarters)
Task: {C2627571-218B-4D2F-B4D6-E32EC0E985FE} - System32\Tasks\Driver Restore-RTMRules => C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.exe [2013-07-22] (PC Drivers Headquarters)
Task: {F9EA3D00-BB4D-40BC-9864-DBA46DDF2D23} - System32\Tasks\Driver Restore-RTMUpdater => C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.exe [2013-07-22] (PC Drivers Headquarters)
End

*****************
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\Driver Restore => Value deleted successfully.
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore" directory move:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Agent.Common.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Agent.Communication.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Agent.Communication.XmlSerializers.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Agent.CPU.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Agent.ExceptionLogging.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Agent.ExceptionLogging.XmlSerializers.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Common.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\config.dat => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\cpuidsdk.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.chm => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.exe.config => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.InstallState => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.Updater.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.Updater.exe.config => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\ExceptionLogging.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\ICSharpCode.SharpZipLib.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Interop.WUApiLib.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\ISUninstall.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Knowledge Base.url => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.ActivationProcessors.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Microsoft.ApplicationBlocks.Updater.Downloaders.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Common.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Microsoft.Practices.EnterpriseLibrary.Security.Cryptography.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Microsoft.Practices.ObjectBuilder.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\Microsoft.Win32.TaskScheduler.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\RuleEngine.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\ThemePack.DriverRestore.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\XPBurnComponent.dll => Moved successfully.
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Driver Restore" => Directory moved successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{1BE78817-2C28-4CFB-BD32-DD347B7091F1} => Key deleted successfully.
HKCR\CLSID\{1BE78817-2C28-4CFB-BD32-DD347B7091F1} => Key not found.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{24D988DB-96F5-4A94-B0B6-11B88606C51F} => Key deleted successfully.
HKCR\CLSID\{24D988DB-96F5-4A94-B0B6-11B88606C51F} => Key not found.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{A531D99C-5A22-449b-83DA-872725C6D0ED} => Key deleted successfully.
HKCR\CLSID\{A531D99C-5A22-449b-83DA-872725C6D0ED} => Key not found.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{85F5CF95-EC8F-49fc-BB3F-38C79455CBA2} => Key deleted successfully.
HKCR\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{85F5CF95-EC8F-49fc-BB3F-38C79455CBA2} => Key deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\alotappbar => Moved successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\\{A531D99C-5A22-449b-83DA-872725C6D0ED} => Value deleted successfully.
HKCR\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A531D99C-5A22-449b-83DA-872725C6D0ED} => Key deleted successfully.
AlotService => Service deleted successfully.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\LocalLow\alotservice => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\kristeena7\Documents\~WRL0955.tmp => Moved successfully.
C:\ProgramData\uninstaller.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\7z.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\7z.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\BackupSetup.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\DefaultAssets.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\DefaultOfflineContent.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\dtkill.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\Executor.exe => Moved successfully.
"C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\GoogleToolbarInstaller_en32_signed.e xe" => File/Directory not found.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\InstallNorton.exe => Moved successfully.
"C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\install_flashplayer11x32axau_gtbp_ch ra_aih.exe" => File/Directory not found.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\jre-7u21-windows-i586-iftw.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\jre-7u45-windows-i586-iftw.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\NLStubInstallerResources.dll => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\PCCU_Installer.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\pcfixspeedsetup.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\STWSetup.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\SymcPCCUInstaller.exe => Moved successfully.
C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Temp\_PC_DRIVERS_HQAssets.exe => Moved successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Plain\{7142EE25-949C-4220-8863-3BCA3D1BA765} => Key deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Tasks\{7142EE25-949C-4220-8863-3BCA3D1BA765} => Key deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Driver Restore-RTMScan => Moved successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Tree\Driver Restore-RTMScan => Key deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Plain\{C2627571-218B-4D2F-B4D6-E32EC0E985FE} => Key deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Tasks\{C2627571-218B-4D2F-B4D6-E32EC0E985FE} => Key deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Driver Restore-RTMRules => Moved successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Tree\Driver Restore-RTMRules => Key deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Plain\{F9EA3D00-BB4D-40BC-9864-DBA46DDF2D23} => Key deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Tasks\{F9EA3D00-BB4D-40BC-9864-DBA46DDF2D23} => Key deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Driver Restore-RTMUpdater => Moved successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Tree\Driver Restore-RTMUpdater => Key deleted successfully.

The system needs a manual reboot. 
==== End of Fixlog ====


----------



## kristeena7 (Mar 19, 2013)

It told me I must reboot immediately, but you did not say to reboot after that fix. Shall I continue with your instructions without rebooting?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just follow the instructions the program fix generates, if a re-boot is requested please do so. When that completes continue with the rest of the instruction....

Regarding "where to save" maybe I take for granted that people have basic knowledge for certain tasks.. If you are using Firefox as your browser is quite easy to set up....

Open or Run Firefox, from the Menu bar at the top of the page select > tools > options. In the window that opens select the general tab. There you can set the "Download" options.

If you do not have the Menu Bar open, right click on an empty space on the Tab bar and select Menu Bar from the box that opens...


----------



## kristeena7 (Mar 19, 2013)

Listen, I do not care for the way you are treating me. I want someone else on this project. Maybe you think that people have basic knowledge??????? Listen buddy, I know what I am doing. I am going into my second year at college and have gotten 10 A's out of 10 classes. A few of them computer related so stop trying to make me feel stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kristeena7 (Mar 19, 2013)

And furthermore, you are the most impersonal person I have ever dealt with in here. Everyone else was always like....."Hey, how are you?" No.....not you.....so transfer me to someone else......someone NICE


----------



## kristeena7 (Mar 19, 2013)

I WAS going to donate too.....


----------



## kristeena7 (Mar 19, 2013)

# AdwCleaner v3.015 - Report created 22/12/2013 at 07:33:53
# Updated 10/12/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# Username : kristeena7 - KRISTEENA7-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\kristeena7\Desktop\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Clean
***** [ Services ] *****
Service Deleted : CltMngSvc
***** [ Files / Folders ] *****
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Ask
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Systweak
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\BrowseForTheCause
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\MyPC Backup
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Searchprotect
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\NativeMessaging
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Searchprotect
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\KRISTE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\NativeMessaging
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\LocalLow\alotappbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\LocalLow\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Roaming\pccustubinstaller
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Roaming\Search Protection
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Roaming\Systweak
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\Documents\optimizer pro
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\iekjmlcgpmcjigljdiagaibfjfaideal
File Deleted : C:\alotserviceruntime.log
File Deleted : C:\END
File Deleted : C:\Windows\System32\roboot64.exe
File Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxp_app.mam.conduit.com_0.localstorage
File Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxp_app.mam.conduit.com_0.localstorage-journal
File Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\user data\default\local storage\hxxp_pricegong.conduitapps.com_0.localstorage
File Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\user data\default\local storage\hxxp_pricegong.conduitapps.com_0.localstorage-journal
File Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxp_storage.conduit.com_0.localstorage
File Deleted : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxp_storage.conduit.com_0.localstorage-journal
***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Google\Chrome\Extensions\iekjmlcgpmcjigljdiagaibfjfaideal
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\iekjmlcgpmcjigljdiagaibfjfaideal
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\IEHelperv2.5.0.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\driverscanner
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\protector_dll.protectorbho
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\protector_dll.protectorbho.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\speedupmypc
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\alotservice_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\alotservice_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\apnstub_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\apnstub_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\BingBar_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\TaskScheduler_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\TaskScheduler_RASMANCS
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run [BrowseForTheCause]
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar.CT3307181
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{0A18A436-2A7A-49F3-A488-30538A2F6323}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{4FBBF769-ECEB-420A-B536-133B1D505C36}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{9DC8FA51-B596-4F77-802C-5B295919C205}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{007EFBDF-8A5D-4930-97CC-A4B437CBA777}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3C471948-F874-49F5-B338-4F214A2EE0B1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3E28F712-0D6C-4EE3-AC8C-8F060F5D7C33}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{533403E2-6E21-4615-9E28-43F4E97E977B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{6CE321DA-DC11-45C6-A0FC-4E8A7D978ABC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{6EEBC7FF-67DA-4B90-9251-C2C5696E4B48}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{74137531-80F7-406F-9543-7D11385FA8C8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{832599B2-55BF-4437-8F3E-030CF5AEB262}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{9B7B034B-944A-4261-B487-862F642F7615}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{B1A429DB-FB06-4645-B7C0-0CC405EAD3CD}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DD67706E-819E-4EBD-BF8D-6D6147CC7A49}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F62A4AF9-58B4-4FEC-89CC-D717A547D8E8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{343263AB-D732-4066-A274-4A487A07F108}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{AC5B6CDA-8F90-4740-9A8C-28AC5D3C73FE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{C42103E4-7D10-4CC9-B2B4-C546BCCF8706}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{014DB5FA-EAFB-4592-A95B-F44D3EE87FA9}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\alotservice
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\wecarereminder
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\YahooPartnerToolbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\{1146AC44-2F03-4431-B4FD-889BC837521F}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\alotAppbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\ConduitSearchScopes
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\PriceGong
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\SmartBar
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\{1146AC44-2F03-4431-B4FD-889BC837521F}
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\{3A7D3E19-1B79-4E4E-BD96-5467DA2C4EF0}
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\{6791A2F3-FC80-475C-A002-C014AF797E9C}
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\SearchProtect
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\systweak
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Uniblue
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\alotAppbar
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SearchProtect
Data Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows [AppInit_DLLs] - c:\progra~2\searchprotect\searchprotect\bin\spvc32loader.dll
Data Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows [AppInit_DLLs] - C:\PROGRA~2\SearchProtect\SearchProtect\bin\SPVC64Loader.dll
***** [ Browsers ] *****
-\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.16428
Setting Restored : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Start Page]
-\\ Google Chrome v31.0.1650.63
[ File : C:\Users\kristeena7\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]
Deleted : homepage
Deleted : icon_url
*************************
AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [8502 octets] - [22/12/2013 07:28:46]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [7841 octets] - [22/12/2013 07:33:53]
########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [7901 octets] ##########


----------



## kristeena7 (Mar 19, 2013)

Now when I click on new tab for a second internet page it says "blank page"


----------



## kristeena7 (Mar 19, 2013)

I cannot complete the Malware step because it is asking me to provide a license key, I downloaded it for free, I did not purchase it. What should I do


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Look I do not mean to upset you, that is certainly not my style. I`ll see if one of the other guys will take over as you request...

Thank you,

Kevin


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We will not tolerate rudeness and disrespect towards other members. This has earned you a 3-day temporary ban.


----------

